# How many guitars is enough?



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I have about 6 myself, and I'm sure most of you have more. I find myself constantly scouring the net for the next one. I'm starting to ask myself why. 

I know one fellow with 35 guitars, and he knows of another with over 200. My guitar teacher seemed a little disgusted with this when I told him. I guess it's materialism, but some people like to collect, and of course there is the investment side of things for vintage guitars. Many guitars of course have completely different sounds, and it's nice to have the range available, but where do you stop. Yngwie Malmsteen has hundreds of strats, most of them the same color - how different sounding could they all be?

They have become objects of desire for me, but I probably should divert more attention and energy to learning and playing. Any of you guys finding yourselves perhaps wanting more, but not for any really good reason?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been up to 17 or 18. One day I realized something....having a collection of so-so instruments isnt very satisfying. 

I now have 7 guitars that are amazing and dont get GAS when walking into music stores. I have 2 Les Pauls, 3 Tom Andersons, a Brian Moore and a Hamer that are amazing and could not be any better. Add in my old Kramer from the early 80's that is great but is also a beater and I am set. 

I get bored going to music stores.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

One is enough.


...but more is always a good thing


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 4, got my Epi Les Paul last week and now I want a SG


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've got 30 ish. I have recently sold 6. I'd love to get down to 25 or so but I am having great difficulty achieving it. I have a lot of high end guitars and a few that wouldn't be considered such but hey...I don't want my handmade Morgan out on the deck with me so that's why I have a Seagull...everything has its purpose.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I own 3 guitars. A 2004 Fender Telecaster, An AV52RI and a Larrivee acoustic. And that is enough By December some recent music equipment purchases will be paid off and I will be gassing for a 51 Reissue Nocaster and a Taylor acoustic. At that time that will be enough.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have one electric-a Tele and 5 acoustics One Martin, 2 Larrivees, an Ovation and a Cole Clark.

I need to pare down one and am trying to sell the Cole Clark-nice guitar but I have no need for an acoustic-electric.

Sure is more difficult to sell stuff and there is so much out there available.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have 4 electrics, 3 accoustics, 3 bass ,gassing for another bass, and there are a few colours that I don't have yet...lol....Hi, my name is gerry and I am a gear-aholic..............


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I own 3 guitars. A 2004 Fender Telecaster, An AV52RI and a Larrivee acoustic. And that is enough By December some recent music equipment purchases will be paid off and I will be gassing for a 51 Reissue Nocaster and a Taylor acoustic. At that time that will be enough.


I have a couple of rules:

1. Don't buy gear with credit
2. Don't break rule #1

HAHA!!

I have a Taylor 214...great guitar if you like the Taylor sound. Easy to play and made the same way as their fancy models without the 'bling'.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They are tools of my trade, performing, recording, teaching, and writing. They are also objects of my desire, a hobby, and an obsession. I could not do my job with only 1, and would not be hobby-happy with only 1. But, in a simpler world where guitar was more limited, 1 would be enough. That isn't the reality. 

I suspect I'm on the high side when it comes to possessing the things. If I ever retire there might be a purge, or a simple retooling, but in the meantime I'm doing my part to support the music industry and economy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd say 2 is probably enough but it's nice to have a few. I have a Squier Strat and MIM Tele. I too find myself constantly scouring the net for new guitars. Right now I'd be happy with just a Danelectro U2.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Whatever Mooh!! Let's just join RIFF WRATH's group of *Instrument Addicts Anonymous *and get it over with.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe the equation is:
Enough Guitars = The # you currently own + just one more

I thought I was done for now at least. Gave away one, took another apart for some parts I needed. Then just up and bought another on eBay. Sigh...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

1PUTTS said:


> I believe the equation is:
> Enough Guitars = The # you currently own + just one more
> 
> I thought I was done for now at least. Gave away one, took another apart for some parts I needed. Then just up and bought another on eBay. Sigh...


Thank you for posting the equation. I had lost it and needed proof to show my wife that there was a scientific reason for why I needed another guitar. :banana:


You are a life saver!


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Thank you for posting the equation. I had lost it and needed proof to show my wife that there was a scientific reason for why I needed another guitar. :banana:
> 
> 
> You are a life saver!


Hey, whatever I can do to help.

PS. I thought you were the certified "Pedal Ho" around here? I guess the same equation could apply...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually have around 60. Im also one of the few that believes one day guitars will be as valuable as an ebola shot, so its not a collection for investment purposes. You should buy as many as you like, however, you should also use them. You also shouldnt worry about what everyone else buys or does.......


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I usually have around 60. Im also one of the few that believes one day guitars will be as valuable as an ebola shot, so its not a collection for investment purposes. You should buy as many as you like, however, you should also use them. You also shouldnt worry about what everyone else buys or does.......


i like what he said-
if ive got 2 servicable strats, a tele, 2 good acoustics and 2 lap slides, im set-
i hate having to change strings or fix a malfunction when i want to be playing.
but i get as much out of fixing up guitars as i do out of playing, when i want to be fixing, so ive got around 40 lol.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

It's not that I'm worried about what other people think of me having multiple guitars, but I was wondering if others are questioning the need for their own acquisitions.

I guess I'm questioning materialism in general. Our desire to collect material things, whether they be guitars or faberge eggs, or any material thing. I can appreciate the beauty of the guitar just like I can appreciate the beauty of a Ferrari, but is there any decent reason to owning one or more of these things. 

There seems to be more in the thrill of the hunt than the actual kill, when it's brought home. When I see a beautiful guitar it causes me some minor anguish when I don't have it. Yet when I buy it, I find myself still wanting. I could end up with a room of them, and still feel like there's an itch to scratch. Maybe I'm getting old and waking up to the trappings of materialism and consumerism.

This was to be next on the hitlist:

http://www.privatereserveguitars.co...uitar-515699-i1372011.guitars?source=BNPRPRMB


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm down to 5 electrics and 1 acoustic, casually getting rid of 2 more electrics. Just don't need that many, and I don't have that yearning to have a bunch of guitars around.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hired Goon said:


> It's not that I'm worried about what other people think of me having multiple guitars, but I was wondering if others are questioning the need for their own acquisitions.
> 
> I guess I'm questioning materialism in general. Our desire to collect material things, whether they be guitars or faberge eggs, or any material thing. I can appreciate the beauty of the guitar just like I can appreciate the beauty of a Ferrari, but is there any decent reason to owning one or more of these things.
> 
> There seems to be more in the thrill of the hunt than the actual kill, when it's brought home. When I see a beautiful guitar it causes me some minor anguish when I don't have it. Yet when I buy it, I find myself still wanting. I could end up with a room of them, and still feel like there's an itch to scratch. Maybe I'm getting old and waking up to the trappings of materialism and consumerism.


For the most part, you have expressed my thinking here very well..Thank you. Could never have said it so well myself.

To be honest, I think that age plays a major role. With age often comes a bit more "disposable income" and a different attitude. However, I'm tending to find myself a bit less wanting as time goes on.

Dave


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm still having fun with "the thrill of the hunt." But I'm also thinking that in time I will only want to keep the very best instruments. The rest I'll give or trade away. No need for two of the same (although I am sometimes tempted by the sheer novelty of that possibility) or three different colours of one particular model, etc. Nope, I'm hoping to make a nice collection of guitars that I'll continue to play, record with, and enjoy for their sheer visual beauty and/or funky (fugly?) appeal. I'm also concentrating much more on rescuing orphans than buying brand new guitars... and to me, it's cool to have guitars that came from another era, as they gradually become windows onto a vanished world. Romantic BS? Maybe, but it works for me.

Whether that translates to 20 or 60 guitars remains to be seen, although I agree with Accept2 that one should not worry about how many other guitars others are accruing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> I believe the equation is:
> Enough Guitars = The # you currently own + just one more


When I'm asked how many guitars I need, my answer is, "At least one more."
The last time I moved I got that question from just about everybody who helped. (And I only have 7--only...:smile: 1 classical, 1 twelve string, 1 bass & 4 solidbody electrics-each of which is different.)

Any new guitars I buy will probably be different than my current ones. I could see parting with my Les Paul copy if I got a decent price or trade for it--which wouldn't be a lot. But I can't see parting with any of the others--I play them all and enjoy them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Definitely the "the number have + one more"

But then you've got to try it thought a couple of different pedals, maybe a different amp head,... or cab...


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

Just one more honey....



I have 10 electrics, 2 acoustics, and 1 bass.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't have a collection per say. But still have too many. Then I discovered building. Talk about overdoing it. 

I also have been the host to a couple guitars. Stuff has a habit of walking into the house. 

The count ..3 acoustics, 5 electrics. Crap and I just sold one. But that's just the guitars.... then there is Hammonds


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish I enjoyed wine...but I don't...
Guitars, amps and the variety of tones, feel and individual character each offer is intoxicating to me...:food-smiley-004:

My collection is evolving theses days rather than growing in number...The hunt is obviously addictive but I believe fate often has a hand in what lands on my lap...be it for a much needed overhaul or just to be played and savoured. :rockon:

The battle of logical restraint is my other focus in this lifelong hobby...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Is there such a thing as enough ????? 

3 Acoustics, 12 Electrics, 5 Amps and still looking...


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Taylor 214


^^ Win. I have the same one, except mine's the cutaway that has a plugin. Also, I'm gunning for a Standard Strat soon, so that'll be my second guitar.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I just want a Danelectro U2, a cool Teisco, and a cool partscaster. Oh no I'm already starting.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I've got 4 at the moment...but trying to sell the Epi Firebird... Other than that, have my Pacifica electric, my Epi elec/acoustic and my Yamaha bass, and that is enough for me  I have one amp and my modeler. I would like a tube amp at some point as well...

~Andrew


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Hired Goon said:


> .......... but is there any decent reason to owning one or more of these things.
> 
> ..............


Absolutely! I guess I have one 'redundant' guitar, it's either the Hondo LP or the Epi SG, other than that, I have a Pacifica ** for single-coil tone and strat-ability. One 4-string bass, two 5-string fretted basses, (1 backup), and 1 fretless bass. I guess there is room for a 6-string bass and an acoustic but I am just not going there at this time.

** not in sig, not properly introduced yet.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Enough???

I have 9 at the moment, 6 electrics, 2 acoustics and a bass. I'm on the verge of acquiring a hollowbody. :banana:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

16 electrics, 4 acoustics, 1 bass... enough is enough... not... LOL


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got one LP, one Strat style, and a Squier Partscaster that I'm using as an educational experience. I've got one acoustic, and one classical.

The Strat is a long-term loan, the classical was sent my way by way of my in-laws finding it in their basement. 

I think that's enough guitars for me.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have a Taylor 214...great guitar if you like the Taylor sound. Easy to play and made the same way as their fancy models without the 'bling'.





Nohtanhoj said:


> ^^ Win. I have the same one, except mine's the cutaway that has a plugin. Also, I'm gunning for a Standard Strat soon, so that'll be my second guitar.












Triple ditto! I have this model too. My local store had them on sale last year. Nice guitar - I really like the smaller body size.

I currently have 5 electrics, 2 acoustics and a bass. One of my electrics is a Les Paul which I dont really play anymore (I'm much more into single coils these days). I'd like to sell it but the market seems pretty "depressed' at the moment.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I say you really don't need more than 3 guitars.

1 Acoustic
1 Humbucker based electric
1 Single Coil based electric

Stupid me, I'm at 5 electrics and 2 acoustics. Barely play anything but the acoustics anymore.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been playing 15 years and I've had to develop a few rules and limitations. When I had too much gear I spent too much time doing maintenance and tweaking and never really felt like I was getting the most out of the gear.

Now I limit myself to :
3 Electrics (one Fendery, one Gibsony, and one for trashier sounds)
3 amps (one small, one big, one vintage Ampeg so my practice tone is always right)
1 acoustic
1 bass
1 pedalboard worth of pedals (only extras allowed are ones I've built myself).

You can see that gear in my signature. If there is something I want to bring in, something has to go out. Now gear purchases are a little more intense. I'm not as impulsive and dig in much deeper with my gear. To get something I have to give something up and 99% of the time I'm not willing to do that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have a couple of rules:
> 
> 1. Don't buy gear with credit
> 2. Don't break rule #1
> ...


Yeah normally I try not to. But I've spent close to $8,000 in the past year. My mistake was looking at the AV52RI. I got a serious case of gas. On the last day of L&M's "No Interest" special I could resist no longer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, if limited in the number of instruments, there'd be some lost jobs, and that would suck. 

Paul said one of each that you can use, and that's a good start. A couple of stage instruments require backups, like 6 string electric and acoustics, and a couple require variations like fretless and fretted basses, 4 and 5 string banjos, steel and nylon strung guitars, etc. They add up.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Rule #1 for me is to never buy brand new guitars at retail. I've bought and sold several used ones and so far I'm actually money ahead. My wife has witnessed this cycle a few times so she no longer minds when I come home with another guitar. They've all been instruments I've liked and wanted though.. I'm not actually trying to flip guitars for profit. 

I think my streak is about to end, I need to sell a few soon that I'll lose money on. The difference is I've gigged the heck out of these ones for years, so they're pretty worn out! "Naturally relic'ed!" "Great vibe with lots of MOJO"


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

oops.. think I missed the point, which was "How many guitars do you need?"

For my current band work I really only need two electrics and one acoustic. One electric needs to be a Strat type and the other could be anything but has to have a bridge humbucker. Beyond that, it's just nice to have variety, especially if you ever do any recording. 

I think I have around 15 guitars currently. I definitely don't need them all.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> You could do all that with one guitar. An HSH strat type with tap-able hums in the front and back.
> But what fun is only one guitar?


I've tried that approach but I find that its always a compromise. I was using a PRS (which admittedly only has 2 hums, not the HSH you mention) and while the split tone was nice, it pales in comparison to a true single coil tone. I've started taking both my PRS and my Tele to practises and I use both. If one songs calls for both "humbucker" and "single coil" tones, I'll select the one which matches the largest portion of the tune and just do the best that I can for the rest of the song. However I've really fallen for the Tele tone and I find myself using it more and more, even for the tunes which I would previously have used the humbucker guitar to play.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got 12 some good some junk.

I've also 6 amps. All combos.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have a couple of rules:
> 
> 1. Don't buy gear with credit
> 2. Don't break rule #1
> ...


I always buy on credit car and pay it off and take my 1% cash back from the bank. It seems to be the only way I know to screw them back for interac fees.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

a guitar collection is like the great outdoors. You might not always use it but it's nice to know it's there. :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I say you really don't need more than 3 guitars.
> 
> 1 Acoustic
> 1 Humbucker based electric
> 1 Single Coil based electric


Only 1 acoustic?
How do I choose between my classical & my 12 string?

Only 1 Humbucker based electric?
How do I choose between the two differing tones and feels of my Les Paul Custom & my Iceman? They both inspire me in different ways.
I could live without my Les Paul copy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ah-hah! The question was 'How many guitars is enough?' It did not say need, nor does enough specifically imply need. Want, desire, lust after may relate to 'enough' as much a need. 



Jeff Flowerday said:


> I say you really don't *need* more than 3 guitars.
> 
> 1 Acoustic
> 1 Humbucker based electric
> ...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

*For Lefties*

How many is enough??!!! Well, depends who you ask! My wife - you can only play one at a time so one is enough. Or you ask me - I am happy withg my current guiatr until I come across these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Left-handed-197...yZ118985QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

OR this sweet item

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gibson-Les-Paul...yZ155301QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Makes your heart beat a little faster. Gotta go now and pick up a lottery ticket!!!

Brian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Ah-hah! The question was 'How many guitars is enough?' It did not say need, nor does enough specifically imply need. Want, desire, lust after may relate to 'enough' as much a need.



Good point...


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Ripper said:


> You might not always use it but it's nice to know it's there. :smile:


What I don't understand is once you go diggin and find that guitar you havn't played in ages, (assuming you don't play your collection of 30 or so guitars everyday) what does it sound like? Strings sitting for a month/year/more I imagine would sound terrible thus making all those extra guitars a burdon to restring and maintain. 

Or, mabye thiese guitars are like a collection of cars. Look but don't touch.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

wnpgguy said:


> What I don't understand is once you go diggin and find that guitar you havn't played in ages, (assuming you don't play your collection of 30 or so guitars everyday) what does it sound like? Strings sitting for a month/year/more I imagine would sound terrible thus making all those extra guitars a burdon to restring and maintain.


It depends on the strings, how often they've been played, your body chemistry, etc.

The strings may still sound good.

One thing with even 7 guitars--If I break a string--I just switch guitars. And I never change strings on more than two guitars in one day--and normally if I change strings on one, I'll wait a few days before I do another.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I currently have five but I can make room for more if I find something that I _really_ want.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I have about 20, but who is counting!!!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

wnpgguy said:


> What I don't understand is once you go diggin and find that guitar you havn't played in ages, (assuming you don't play your collection of 30 or so guitars everyday) what does it sound like? Strings sitting for a month/year/more I imagine would sound terrible thus making all those extra guitars a burdon to restring and maintain.
> 
> Or, mabye thiese guitars are like a collection of cars. Look but don't touch.


I've never found my strings go bad from sitting. I wipe my strings down when I'm finished playing and I rotate through playing mine on a fairly regular basis. I also use Dr. Stringfellow string cleaner, it really seems to work for me too.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> I have about 20, but who is counting!!!


Holy crap what a great family photo, lovely looking kids you have there. :smile:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Holy crap what a great family photo, lovely looking kids you have there. :smile:


And there are more... My boys really can swim!!!


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I've always had a tough time justifying having guitars if I didn't gig with them. 
In the last couple years though, I have bought guitars and amps just to have them to enjoy. (Though they all end up on stage at some point anyways).

Can't have enough tools in the toolbox!! kjdr


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

guitarjunky...Love that Tele Deluxe! Had one, dealt it, regret it, would like it back, can't afford it, kick myself over and over again...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Mooh said:


> guitarjunky...Love that Tele Deluxe! Had one, dealt it, regret it, would like it back, can't afford it, kick myself over and over again...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


There are millions of us who sold a guitar we should no have... I feel your lost Mooh!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You can never have too many guitars. Ask Slashy-Boy:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitars*

All you need is 

1. Soild body electric
2. A chamber body electric
3. Hollow body electric
4. A twin neck 6/12
5. 6 string acoustic
6. 12 string acoustic
7. and a bass if you play one.

Rick


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry, double-post there.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

If that's all Slash has, I think Randy Bachman has Slash beat. Didn't he just sell back his entire collection of Gretsch guitars back to Gretsch for their museum? I think he had 375 or so vintage models... who knows how many other instruments he has.

Guys like Slash and Bachman help make me feel normal... maybe now I can go out and get some more guitars without feeling excessive.

(;->))


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> There are millions of us who sold a guitar we should no have... I feel your lost Mooh!


Thanks.

I also miss the matching Tele Bass, and lapsteel. Funny how necessity (food), lust (that ill bought diamond), GAS (you name it), makes me do stupid things!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> All you need is
> 
> 1. Soild body electric
> 2. A chamber body electric
> ...


8. A baritone (electric or acoustic) guitar
9. 12 string electric
10. A 4 string bass
11. A 5 string bass
12. and a 6 string bass for all of them extra octaves.
13. That eccentric looking guitar that you've always wanted.

Hope you don't mind that I added to your list. :banana:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

and a classical.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*until you run out of room...*

Well, i have about 15 between electrics, acoustics, and basses. maybe 6 amps too. But now, i have to get rid of one when i bring a new one in, because I just don't have room for all my gear...

i got rid of 2 amps recently too get a new Traynor YCS50+ store credit. the Traynor is two amps in one with it's 15W/50W switch.

I have gibbys and fenders, and only Gas for: a 62 RI strat in white, a gold top LP maybe P90s?, maybe a SG classic with P90s. 

uh oh, here we go...


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Doesn't John 5 have like a million telecasters?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The late Allen Woody had about 450 guitars when he passed away, and those were just bass guitars.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...and Yngwie has a bazillion strats...

If I recall correctly John Entwistle had a huge collection of instruments at the time of his death as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...and Yngwie has a bazillion strats...


And apparently treats them like a stack of firewood.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> And apparently treats them like a stack of firewood.


lol- i remember reading on the reranch forum the shock and dismay when somebody posted that video of yngwies studio- lol it cracked me up-
its a forum full of guys who refinish guitars and then painstakingly relic them, whining about yngwies treatment of his axes, as if somehow he was demeaning all thier efforts. lol. they are strats - they can be treated like firewood and work just fine. its a crazy world.
cant stand yngwies music, but i share his sensibilities.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

as many as you continue to play. if you have 8 and dont play 1, sell that one.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> I have about 20, but who is counting!!!


Wow - that's the es 295 of my dreams!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

> 1. Soild body electric
> 2. A chamber body electric
> 3. Hollow body electric
> 4. A twin neck 6/12
> ...


..Don't forget the double-neck!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

From Wikipedia:

"Jimmy Page is reputed to own in excess of 1500 different guitars. Page revealed this rough estimate to BBC Radio 2 presenter Stuart Maconie in June 2005."


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got around 25. Some are currently out of service(pickup upgrades etc)
They all sound different or provide backup on gigs.
Every time I play a guitar that sounds different or plays well I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> You can never have too many guitars. Ask Slashy-Boy:


THat's what i call an LP overdose..LOL


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> WEEZY said:
> 
> 
> > ..Don't forget the double-neck!!
> ...


D'oh, I always forget about those ones.

Seems like we've all got a similar list...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

He has all of those different guitars yet he always gets the exact same tone.



Robert1950 said:


> You can never have too many guitars. Ask Slashy-Boy:


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I have 2 nylons strings,2 acoustics and 2 electrics.They all serve a purpose.I need a couple more to fill out my what I want list,but what I have will serve me until I can.


----------



## ashtonp (Jul 22, 2008)

Two electrics and an acoustic do it for me


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ashtonp said:


> Two electrics and an acoustic do it for me


Ahhhh...I remember it well...


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have two electrics and my girlfriend has a starter acoustic...so I'd like to have a nice nice acoustic. Then when I eventually start my career (hehe) I will probably go on a spree and buy one or two, then a really nice amp, and I'll be set.

Till I think I need another...hehe


hey guitarjunky I've gone on your site a few times but always found the prices just a tad higher than I'd expect...would you have anything on a Les Paul studio? I like the way the site has evolved, though, dude!


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Once it starts there's no cure for GAS


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

if all the guitars get used, I could have 600 as long as I had the space, but if one just doesnt feel good, its out.

I wouldn't mind owning every production Charvel "Contemporary" model guitar, the 475's are the cat's pajamas, so why isn't the rest of the line going to be when I get them? LOL


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ive never been attracted by collecting guitars and amps. I just like having the ones that I play. I dont like them to sit


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

As mentioned above I've got 12.

I need a Gibson 175, good Nylon string, National, and a 339 or 336.

Maybe a Santa Cruz OM or D type, and a 6120 with a Bigsby.

I would but more if space and my wallet permitted.

Good higher end brand names have nice resale so you usually can get your money out.

Recession means good price on used stuff.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

how many is to much!?....one short of getting a divorce..


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> Ive never been attracted by collecting guitars and amps. I just like having the ones that I play. I dont like them to sit


I'm of the same mindset. I have whittled my collection down to 2 electrics, 2 amps, 1 acoustic and 1 bass. I play them all so feel justified in keeping them.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I've got an Epi 335, a Phoenix Les Paul copy, a new Gibson ES335 (the flagship) and 2 Yamaha acoustics... oh and 3 amps and 16 effect pedals.

I WANT MORE.

I need: a nice Telecaster, a chamberd-body PRS Singlecut, more pedals of all shapes and sizes and a wireless system... by the time I acquire these there will be a new list.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> how many is to much!?....one short of getting a divorce..


+1 on that one. LOL


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

An OCD Yngwie Collector: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-MZKpB34XE


----------

